# Can anyone list me prices??



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Ok guys, after doing a lot of research on here and searching the site I still can't find answers to costs of R35 maintenance?

Lot of scaremongering and frankly BS posts by 'rogue' users...its all a bit confusing 

Ok what I would like to know is the cost:

1) Clutch replacement (and how long 'should' they last?) and how much?

2) Independant Specialist servicing costs (most I can find are main stealer prices)

3) the well publicised gearbox 'failures' - load of bull, or is it as bad as people make out? Worst case scenario how much is a rebuild rounghly/replacement? 

I'd be very grateful if someone in the know, preferably someone who owns an R35 could shed some light and make things a little clearer for me 

Would love to get back into a Skyline :smokin:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I don't think anybody has clutch repair yet in th UK. The solenoid has been and is 2K

the "clutch parts" are 2K but getting somebody to do it is in the UK and cost is unknown, curclip cost is $200 and is the likely most likely thing that breaks from Oz

as for servicing look a litchfields as they publish prices. I still use PT and they charge half the cost of a HPC.....

running cost is about 1.5x of my R33 so far

R


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> I don't think anybody has clutch repair yet in th UK. The solenoid has been and is 2K
> 
> the "clutch parts" are 2K but getting somebody to do it is in the UK and cost is unknown, curclip cost is $200 and is the likely most likely thing that breaks from Oz
> 
> ...



Thanks Robbie, its good to know no-one has had a clutch failure in the UK thus far

The servicing looks pretty much the same as on my M3 currently

It would also be a daily driver for me...I assume being a Nissan it will cope with this no problem?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> It would also be a daily driver for me...I assume being a Nissan it will cope with this no problem?


as long as you can stand the attention it still gets


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> as long as you can stand the attention it still gets


...thats the kind of problem I loved with the GTR lol

So as far as the gearbox...proper maintenance and care means they are solid? I don't abuse my cars much so won't be ragging it 24/7 and it won't see a track...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

changing the delivery TM oil is worth it, so far so good


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> changing the delivery TM oil is worth it, so far so good


Thanks again mate for the useful info 

...anyone else care to share?


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I see you are a member, I am a member too and never read the members section until today that is. 

There is an excellent thread that dispels all the BS around the car and if you have not seen it then it is well worth a read.

As for prices, my car as you pointed out costs about the same to service and my old E46 M3 - I do a couple of track days here and there and drive my car every day.

Kp


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

kpkpkp said:


> I see you are a member, I am a member too and never read the members section until today that is.
> 
> There is an excellent thread that dispels all the BS around the car and if you have not seen it then it is well worth a read.
> 
> ...


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/128473-truth-behind-stories-you-may-have-been-told.html

I think this is the one you are referring to...thanks didn't see this

How do you rate it compared to your old M3 in terms of fuel consumption, reliability etc.?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the uprated clutch parts










SSP 700WHP CLUTCH UPGRADE 
Nissan GTR R35 Transmission $1599.00 + shipping tax...

http://www.sspperformance.com/parts.asp?move=5&ct=&sct=

WR35CC GR6 GEAR FASTENER SYSTEM









http://www.willallracing.com.au/transmission.htm#wr35cc

$3-400 I think

WR35PS GR6 PISTON SEAL REPLACEMENT









http://www.willallracing.com.au/transmission.htm#wr35ps

$3-400 I think

this is generally pushed cars only


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Awesome Robbie!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, speak to Mr Iain for servicing or in fact any repair/s !


----------

